# have a question



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

ok this is a silly question. but I was wondering if you have to wipe a female off aftre she goes pee like you do a male.







when I had my yorkie I used to have to wipe him off after he went pee so his hair woulnt matt down there. thanks


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never had a girl, but with my boys I give them 'sanitary' trims. I trim the hair on their belly and privates. I don't know how, but TicTac get's pee all over his back legs







So the inner part of his legs gets trimmed too


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

yes my ollie did that to. I tried to keep him cut shorter down there







(not a fun job for eather of us) but he still maneged to get pee on his tummy so I had to wash him. not exactly something I wanted on my pillow lol


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I do not have to wipe off Abbey. She is very good about spreading her legs apart (almost laying in the grass) to go tinkle. She is such the diva!!







She hates to have anything dirty! She has to be forced to go in the grass or she would prefer to stay on the sidewalk!







A true princess!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N will clean himself immediately if not prevented. Generally, there is nothing there but his imagination as I keep the hair on his wee-wee trimmed VERY short and he has good aim. In fact, he could write his name if he knew how to spell it. Little C never has anything on her, but because Sir N is licking there, she feels like she must also.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have no problem with either of mine urinating on themselves. Both have the sanitary trim under there. When Catcher urinates he stands with his legs spread out and none gets on him at all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The sanitary trim is just as important for a girl, maybe more since it can help prevent urinary tract infections from bacteria.

Lady does get the one yellow leg when she uses a pee pad since she slightly lifts one leg. It doesn't happen outside, maybe because the ground is more absorbent? I swear by the Proline Self Rinse shampoo for urine stains.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

we trim Harley's privates but he never gets it anywhere else around him.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris squats big time







...she never gets any on herself.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey gets a little trimming in the area so she doesn't get pee on herself. What I do have to do alot is keep the hair under her tail trimmed very short. She gets so embrassed if she gets poop on herself. Last time it happen I found her under the water closet (toilet) hiding. She has never been yelled at or anything when this happens so I don't know why she hids. I just calmly clean her up and tell her this is what mommies are for.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jun 16 2005, 09:21 AM
> *Lacey gets a little trimming in the area so she doesn't get pee on herself.  What I do have to do alot is keep the hair under her tail trimmed very short.  She gets so embrassed if she gets poop on herself.  Last time it happen I found her under the water closet (toilet) hiding.  She has never been yelled at or anything when this happens so I don't know why she hids.  I just calmly clean her up and tell her this is what mommies are for.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73029*


[/QUOTE]
If Paris gets poop on her, she will try to get it off by rolling in the grass. That usually doesn't work and she keeps rolling around. I finally end up picking her up and bring her in to rinse her off. She can't stand having that on her hair. I've often wondered how she even knows it is there.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

my lhasa apso also had to go potty on the sidewalkbut I never realy thought about wipeing her off after she went pee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jun 16 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Lacey gets a little trimming in the area so she doesn't get pee on herself.  What I do have to do alot is keep the hair under her tail trimmed very short.  She gets so embrassed if she gets poop on herself.  Last time it happen I found her under the water closet (toilet) hiding.  She has never been yelled at or anything when this happens so I don't know why she hids.  I just calmly clean her up and tell her this is what mommies are for.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73029*


[/QUOTE]

That's the way Kallie is... she hates when a little poo gets stuck. Poor thing, she will just sit down on the potty pad and wait for me to find her.. I wish she would bark or something.... I do as you do, and clean it off and she seems so grateful!

Catcher does the opposite, he will start running like crazy and try to sling it off of himself!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Jun 16 2005, 07:04 AM
> *Sir N will clean himself immediately if not prevented.  Generally, there is nothing there but his imagination as I keep the hair on his wee-wee trimmed VERY short and he has good aim.  In fact, he could write his name if he knew how to spell it.  Little C never has anything on her, but because Sir N is licking there, she feels like she must also.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72983*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I dont have to wash Peaches off after she tinkles







. she squats fine and actually lifts her left leg up while she goes







. I do wipe her up though after she goes #2







............</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 16 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Catcher does the opposite, he will start running like crazy and try to sling it off of himself!*


This is what Sassy and Sadie do also. They are so good about crouching on the potty pad, but if the poop doesn't fall right off they sling it everywhere. LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 16 2005, 12:03 PM
> *That's the way Kallie is...  she hates when a little poo gets stuck. Poor thing, she will just sit down on the potty pad and wait for me to find her.. I wish she would bark or something.... I do as you do, and clean it off and she seems so grateful!*


Same with The Buttercup. She will just stand there with the offending dangle-poo, very quietly, until I realize that she either a) is up to no good,







looking to be up to no good, or c) is in need of an Emergency Dangle-Poo Removal. I'll ask "Do you need mommy to get the poo off your butt?" and she will turn her butt toward me as if to say, "Yes, ma'am, it's right here. See? Please hurry!"

As for peeing, it's a guessing game. We have limited grass here for her to pee on, it's really only some little grassy/landscaped medians downtown (barely a few square feet large) and she'll climb up on the little hill and she almost always pees facing downhill so it comes running down toward her front legs. sometimes, she'll be sideways and (she curtseys when she pees anyway) the leg she lifts up so gently is the one that is "up" toward the top...so the pee runs down onto her other leg. 










she's not bright...BUT SHE'S PRETTY!!!!!

ann marie and the "dangle poo? i dont know WHAT you're talking about! that NEVER happens to ME!" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 3 2005, 12:25 PM
> *ann marie and the "dangle poo? i dont know WHAT you're talking about!  that NEVER happens to ME!" buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77510*


[/QUOTE]














The buttercup sounds like a doll!


----------

